# FWA 2011



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2010)

Just booked a room...

Anyone else going?


----------



## Xavan (Nov 21, 2010)

Atlanta you say? I just might pop in.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Atlanta you say? I just might pop in.


 
Yeah.  Other side of the country as me but I haven't been to that one in YEARS and it'll be cool to see some old faces.

Besides, I figure we can turn it into a vacation (me and my boyfriend) and maybe go to 6 Flags while we're over there.


----------



## Xavan (Nov 21, 2010)

only problem is i'm a "minor" and I either need a parent or gaurdian, and I only know one furry dude who is 27 through kinect video who lives in Florida, and then there's my parents. It's murphy's law here.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2010)

Xavan said:


> only problem is i'm a "minor" and I either need a parent or gaurdian, and I only know one furry dude who is 27 through kinect video who lives in Florida, and then there's my parents. It's murphy's law here.


 
You need written, _notarized_ permission from them in order to _register_ at the con.  If you get that, you can attend and you don't need them to be with you (from what I understand from the site).

That said, nothing is stopping you from "popping in" to the hotel but unless you register you won't be able to do anything in the actual con space.

Probably best to get your parents permission to go.


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 21, 2010)

I plan on being there as this will be my first con. super excite yes yes


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2010)

JimmyFox said:


> I plan on being there as this will be my first con. super excite yes yes


 
FWA is awesome for a first con.

Given it's been years since I attended and they changed hotels multiple times, but I have faith in the people running it.


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet I'll be there in my orange hoody with ears and tail, I love meeting new people so if anyone sees me please come up and laugh with me


----------



## Xavan (Nov 21, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You need written, _notarized_ permission from them in order to _register_ at the con. If you get that, you can attend and you don't need them to be with you (from what I understand from the site).
> 
> That said, nothing is stopping you from "popping in" to the hotel but unless you register you won't be able to do anything in the actual con space.
> 
> Probably best to get your parents permission to go.



That's the whole thing. My parents don't know i'm a furry, probably would never be 2 hours away by myself. And my dad is a raging republican orthodox morality extremist who makes me grow at least 4 blisters chopping old unsused planks for his new fire pit. He's really a tyrant I aim to prove I do fine without him. But anything is possible for me, I'll be able to lay it on them lightly in some way.


----------



## Jude (Nov 21, 2010)

Xavan said:


> That's the whole thing. My parents don't know i'm a furry, probably would never be 2 hours away by myself. And my dad is a raging republican orthodox morality extremist who makes me grow at least 4 blisters chopping old unsused planks for his new fire pit. He's really a tyrant I aim to prove I do fine without him. But anything is possible for me, I'll be able to lay it on them lightly in some way.


 
If I'm able to pay for and transport myself, my parents wouldn't care. And looking at the noterized form, it describes it as a science fiction and fantasy convention. I'd probably be able to pay for myself, but not transport myself. I doubt my parents would let me ride with a stranger either. I guess I'll have to wait until I'm 17 then. (Why the hell was I too lazy to get my permit? Now I have to wait a year to get my license. UGH!)


----------



## The DK (Nov 21, 2010)

I plan on making it with a group of people. Its gonna be my first con and i honestly cant wait for it.


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll be there in the AA C:


----------



## AshFox (Nov 24, 2010)

I am Going to try and attend with my mate^^ I went to MFF recently so I hope to attend


----------



## sbtanker (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll be attending =3. Look for the kid in the Stitch Kigurumi.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2010)

I should really book a room now... But I still haven't even gotten my FC plans done with yet


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Dec 6, 2010)

I was thinking of dropping by for a day, but I don't know anymore. Maybuh.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Went to FWA last year. A little drama, but it was still super fun. We've been planning since last year to go again, but stuff seems to have changed.
Hopefully we'll be able to make it again this year, but... you know how it goes. We'll just have to see.


----------



## Clint Webber (Jan 7, 2011)

My friends have gone to FWA several years now, and I'm most likely gonna join them this year!
This is my first time to attend a furry con, so it'll be interesting. :B My friends usually do Artist Alley there, so I'm gonna be sitting their along with them doing commissions!


----------



## sinabu (Jan 21, 2011)

Coy and I will be there.  I will have a table in the dealers den this year as well


----------



## Ricky (Jan 21, 2011)

If anyone wants to meet up, free drink on me ^_^


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

Ricky said:


> If anyone wants to meet up, free drink on me ^_^


 
Well since I just booked my room, it looks like I might be taking you up on that offer.

Anyway I booked a 2 queen bed room. If anyone needs a place to stay and is willing to split it with me, as of now they can get a bed to themselves!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2011)

bump

one more month!!!

I'm actually getting excited over this because I'll see a shit ton of people I haven't seen for like 5 years.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh man, I forgot this convention even existed. I might be there?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Oh man, I forgot this convention even existed. I might be there?


 
DO IT


----------



## Siddy (Feb 16, 2011)

I will be going, first time to FWA.  Only know a handful of furs that are going tho.  i i'll pretty much be on my own.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2011)

Im going to FWA too
c u there ricky


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Im going to FWA too
> c u there ricky


 
Haha, awesome!

Look for me at the bar B)


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Haha, awesome!
> 
> Look for me at the bar B)


 
dont worry i will


----------



## Mech (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be going to it, got my con fees paid, just need to set aside some money for the room, and see if I can't get Friday off at work or something.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to be there for sure. I've paid my reg, reserved my hotel and secured a ride, one way or another (By fur or by bus XD). I'm so ready! I've been going to FWA since 2006, wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

Lazer said:


> I've been going to FWA since 2006, wouldn't miss it for anything.


 
Haha, I don't think I've been back there since around that time :roll:

It's an awesome con...  Well, it always was and I'm sure it's even better now that it's downtown.

More potential to cause damage B)


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

It was pretty awesome last year at the Hilton, but this new hotel is right up the road from the Hilton and looks much more swank.. especially with the indoor pool and whirlpool thing they got going.. haha, furries in dah pool!

We should totally hang. Sadly it seems like a lot of people can't make it this year, Roj opted out, Mik isn't coming, I don't think Pinball will either, with things as they are... I told Kawazu if he doesn't go I'll kill him, so hopefully he will make it.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

For sure!  I'll probably be somewhere near the bar.

I think Kwaz is going...  I mean, he lives right there; he fucking better XD

Almost the whole group is gonna be absent, it seems.

I still have a bunch of people I want to see who will be there though.  I haven't been back to the East Coast for 4 1/2 years


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

Ricky said:


> For sure!  I'll probably be somewhere near the bar.
> 
> I think Kwaz is going...  I mean, he lives right there; he fucking better XD
> 
> ...



Yeah, he better, asshole. He owes me an awesome jam session, he was too piss poor drunk to do the parade we had planned, I even made like 300 candi bracelets to toss out while we did it, but he got too fucking tore up, cock sucker.


----------



## Melzi (Feb 21, 2011)

This will be my first con. I'll only be going for one day, but still very excited for this!


----------



## AnimusDobie (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to come. I'm excited about this. I hear we have a new building this year, which is quite a mind blower. Last year I thought the one we had was large! Now, I just cant wait to see what it will look like.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

AnimusDobie said:


> I'm going to come. I'm excited about this. I hear we have a new building this year, which is quite a mind blower. Last year I thought the one we had was large! Now, I just cant wait to see what it will look like.



You should totally go check out the hotel website. They have an interactive tour that is pretty awesome. =D It is a very swank looking hotel.


----------



## AnimusDobie (Feb 21, 2011)

Lazer said:


> You should totally go check out the hotel website. They have an interactive tour that is pretty awesome. =D It is a very swank looking hotel.


 
Rock on, I think I'll enjoy getting away from Winder for a good two days


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

AnimusDobie said:


> Rock on, I think I'll enjoy getting away from Winder for a good two days


 
I'm always looking to get out of town where I can, lol.


----------



## AnimusDobie (Feb 21, 2011)

Lazer said:


> I'm always looking to get out of town where I can, lol.


 I'm guessing you already have a room and everything?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

AnimusDobie said:


> I'm guessing you already have a room and everything?


 
Yep =) All lined up and ready to go!


----------



## 4Paws (Feb 24, 2011)

This will be my first FWA too. I'm not 21 yet though so no drinky for me. ):


----------



## Koronikov (Feb 24, 2011)

im going next year witrh a group of 7 or 8 people, was going to go this year but money kinda held me back


----------



## FancyMissLady (Feb 26, 2011)

<3 I'll be there. Selling art!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll most likely be going with two non-furry friends. Anyone wanna hang out? :3


----------



## dragontrap (Feb 27, 2011)

The only things I am lacking are floor space to crash upon and the A-okay from work to miss Friday


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

My friend usually goes but he's broke this time... He cant even go to Anthrocon


----------



## Kenwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

This will be me and my mates first FWA, we booked a room with 2 full sizes and would like roommates my journal about it is here http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2131572/


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'll most likely be going with two non-furry friends. Anyone wanna hang out? :3


 
I'm up for meeting anyone, if you want ^^

I'm pretty friendly.

I'll probably be around the bar (or the pool next door).

I'll probably be wearing my white with black tail.  Pretty loud and kinda hard to miss.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm up for meeting anyone, if you want ^^
> 
> I'm pretty friendly.
> 
> ...


 
I'll have this badge: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4955031/
And short blond hair

Can you go into the bar if you're 19?


----------



## Kilter (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'll have this badge: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4955031/
> And short blond hair
> 
> Can you go into the bar if you're 19?



Now I'm gonna look for you there so I can hugs you~ :3

I'll be in Timer partial or my big 'ol blue Kilter tail


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Now I'm gonna look for you there so I can hugs you~ :3
> 
> I'll be in Timer partial or my big 'ol blue Kilter tail


 
I'll hug you first >:c

oh, anyone need a roommate? 
also i want a tail now.....


----------



## Kilter (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'll hug you first >:c
> 
> oh, anyone need a roommate?
> also i want a tail now.....



Do you need a room? I could ask my friend if he's cool with you bunking with us.

He's got a room with 2 queens so you can sleep on the floor....or snuggles wit meh ;3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Do you need a room? I could ask my friend if he's cool with you bunking with us.
> 
> He's got a room with 2 queens so you can sleep on the floor....or snuggles wit meh ;3


 
Teehee :3c

I mean I can afford a room by myself but I just want to hang out with people and make some friends, ya know? :3

PM me, we can talk about it *nodnods*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd like to go to American cons at some point, but I'm happy with ConFuzzled right now. :3


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'll have this badge: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4955031/
> And short blond hair
> 
> Can you go into the bar if you're 19?


 
I think it's a bar / restaurant so probably.  I just meant that general area.

I'll probably be with my boyfriend, anyway (and he's 19, too).

I'll look for ya XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I think it's a bar / restaurant so probably.  I just meant that general area.
> 
> I'll probably be with my boyfriend, anyway (and he's 19, too).
> 
> I'll look for ya XD


neat :U

seeya there!


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 28, 2011)

Shenzi be careful. Ricky's a creeper, and you're known for making bad decisions.

No offense Ricky. You're a reasonably cool creeper :V


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Shenzi be careful. Ricky's a creeper, and you're known for making bad decisions.
> 
> No offense Ricky. You're a reasonably cool creeper :V


 
hahaha

I'll take that as a compliment 

I tend to get along with most people though.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Ricky's a creeper


 Are you saying I'm not :v

but nah, con does not equal creeping, con equals socializing imo


Ricky said:


> hahaha
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment
> 
> I tend to get along with most people though.


 
creeper no creeping?

but yeah, just meeting friends/FAFers would be cool


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> but yeah, just meeting friends/FAFers would be cool


 
That's mostly what I was after ^.^


----------



## Aethze (Feb 28, 2011)

I booked a room, but forgot to pre- register *facepalm*, but I've still yet to ask my parents if I can go, so if I do go it would great to meet some of you guys there.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 28, 2011)

Well if you guys do set up a time/day to meet up, I definently wouldn't mind bumping into you guys.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well if you guys do set up a time/day to meet up, I definently wouldn't mind bumping into you guys.


 
I'll try to figure out all the scheduled events I'll go to, then I'll get back to you on that


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well if you guys do set up a time/day to meet up, I definently wouldn't mind bumping into you guys.


 
Yeah!  If you're down I'd be interested in that, too.

I have dinner reservations for Saturday night at 8 but other than that I'm just gonna be chilling.

I don't really like the panels at cons or basically any of the programming whatsoever.  It's too didactic :roll:

I just go there to chill and meet people.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I don't really like the panels at cons or basically any of the programming whatsoever.  It's too didactic :roll:


 
You've been to cons more than me (me having gone to zero ), so what are the panels like? Is it better to just hang out?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> You've been to cons more than me (me having gone to zero ), so what are the panels like? Is it better to just hang out?


 
It really depends on what you like.  I'd at least pick one or two panels to go check out that look like they might interest you and if they are boring you can always leave.

My first con was FWA and I went to the "opening ceremonies" and the first time con panel and they were both really, really boring.  The other panels I've been to were usually quite didactic, as if I really want to learn something while I'm on vacation.  I had tons of fun though, mostly just hanging out with people and some of the room parties (though you gotta watch out for those because there are some weird/creepy room parties at cons.  Just... know the people.)  If you're an artist though you might want to check out those ones, since you'd get to do some hands-on stuff with the other artists.

A lot of people like the dances too, but personally I'm not really a fan of the beats they spin.  I've heard some decent jungle and DnB at a couple of them but generally the taste in music is horrible.  Again, something you may want to check out and you can always leave if you don't like it.

A lot of people also like Two the Gryphon who is usually there but once you've heard one of his sets you've heard them all (though he may change up people and places a bit in the stories he tells).  I also don't think he's very funny.

I'm trying to be as objective as possible but in all reality I've been to so many of these I'm probably quite jaded.  I just want to meet new people and see some I haven't seen for a while, since I'm from that area (well, Tampa).  I don't want to be all like "the programming there is gonna suck" because you might like it, so you should at least poke your head into a few things.

The only thing you DON'T want to do is be one of those people that get there and sits in the LAN room all day (and yes, people actually do that... lol).


----------



## 4Paws (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish I were 21 so I could drink while there.
How am I gonna put up with all the furries?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think there's a legal age for cyanide...

Haha, just kidding.  I'm sure you'll manage


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I'll end up just hanging out for the most part.

I may actually come with a fursuit!


----------



## Ukal (Mar 2, 2011)

Gonna just cross post this here:

Hey guys new fur from the South Florida area here.  I'm heading up to  FWA on Thursday and will be leaving on Monday morning.  I would like a  place to stay for those days if possible.  Money is no problem for me as  I make very good money in my career right now.  I would only be using  the room to sleep, shower, and change clothes basically.  I drink but I  am responsible and will not bring alcohol into the room...Hey gotta be  honest. 

I got numerous people in the fandom that can vouch for my cred to ease your fears of taking a stranger in.   My FA is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/carwyn/  You should be able to get enough information about me there.  If you  have any additional questions, comments, or concerns please shoot me a  note on FA and I'll get back to you.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 2, 2011)

Ukal said:


> Gonna just cross post this here:
> 
> Hey guys new fur from the South Florida area here.  I'm heading up to  FWA on Thursday and will be leaving on Monday morning.  I would like a  place to stay for those days if possible.  Money is no problem for me as  I make very good money in my career right now.  I would only be using  the room to sleep, shower, and change clothes basically.  I drink but I  am responsible and will not bring alcohol into the room...Hey gotta be  honest.
> 
> ...


 
I might have room, if Fuzzy ends up staying with his friend.  Well, worst case you're welcome to crash on the floor but there's likely a whole bed free in our room since I got a double.  The only thing is I don't know if we are getting in late Thursday or Friday yet.  That depends on Casey's school schedule and if he can take a quiz early (Casey is my boyfriend)

I drink a lot, there will be lots and lots alcohol in the room and possibly lots of drunk furries.

Just message me on AIM if you're interested: MarchTHare


----------



## Clint Webber (Mar 2, 2011)

My con hype is starting to kick in. I've actually be watching FWA con vids to keep myself entertained, haha. Kinda nervous about artist alley (not about the attendees, but what materials to bring and such), because I've never tabled at a furry con before. D: 

BTW, is there any sort of karaoke event at FWA? I tried looking for on on the schedule, but couldn't find one (I know there's a Rockband tourney). lol if not then I'll have to beg my friends and I to go to one of those Korean karaoke places, because they're everywhere in ATL. XD; (I FUCKIN' LOVE KARAOKE...)


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm planning on going for at least one day, but I don't know if I'd be able to stay longer because now I think it's too late to get a room, and I wouldn't be able to afford one on my own anyway.  I live in the area though so I'll at least be able to visit, even if I have to go home at the end of the day.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 3, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I drink a lot, there will be lots and lots alcohol in the room and possibly lots of drunk furries.


 
You failed to mention this to me, Ricky Bobby! I hope you aren't planning on getting me drunk so you can have your way with me!


But either way, I'm looking forward to seeing Atlanta.


----------



## 4Paws (Mar 3, 2011)

Clint Webber said:


> My con hype is starting to kick in. I've actually be watching FWA con vids to keep myself entertained, haha. Kinda nervous about artist alley (not about the attendees, but what materials to bring and such), because I've never tabled at a furry con before. D:


 
The FWA videos on YouTube actually destroyed my con-hype.
There are some really weird people in all that footage, makes me anxious about going.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry guys, not sure if i can make it or not now. I'll let you know later :3


----------



## Ricky (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You failed to mention this to me, Ricky Bobby! I hope you aren't planning on getting me drunk so you can have your way with me!


 
I'm not making any promises


----------



## Clint Webber (Mar 4, 2011)

4Paws said:


> The FWA videos on YouTube actually destroyed my con-hype.
> There are some really weird people in all that footage, makes me anxious about going.


 

lol I watch the ones with the cute furries waving at the camera. Am I missing something? lolol XD;


----------



## Ukal (Mar 5, 2011)

My bad forgot to update, shortly after I posted I got a room with 3 other local furs.  Having only 4 (normal)people in a double room is gonna be great.  Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Aethze (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been reading that FWA is a good first con, why is that?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 6, 2011)

Aethze said:


> I've been reading that FWA is a good first con, why is that?


 
There's always been a good social environment there.

Of course, I haven't been there for 5 or 6 years so I'm not sure what it's like now.

It was my first con though, and I had a great time.


----------



## Tanginello (Mar 11, 2011)

Aethze said:


> I've been reading that FWA is a good first con, why is that?



I went last year (and by went I mean: I hung around in the hotel with some friends but was not actually registered) and it seemed like a really, really chill convention. I didn't hear about any absurd drama going down and everyone seemed pretty friendly. Like, all in all it was a very relaxed event and there seemed to be plenty to do.

I'll be there for real this year, hopefully in the AA (since it's the start of my spring break and, y'know, the cash helps).
Not sure yet what kind of sales I'll be offering at the con, but I have a week or so to think about it.

Everyone should say hey if they see me since I'll be there mostly by myself. (I'll probably be hard to spot, but still. If you do see me.)


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it would be cool to all meet up and do a lunch thing or something <3

:lol:


----------



## Kimor (Mar 11, 2011)

Whee!  First con incoming!  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Kilter (Mar 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Sorry guys, not sure if i can make it or not now. I'll let you know later :3


 
Oh noes D:


----------



## KerotheFox (Mar 11, 2011)

I am pretty sure I will make it, but I just need to know who has a room spot open, I will try to pay for part of costs too. if possible


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone down for grabbing lunch?

There's this place not too far, Fuzzy mentioned... It's walking distance, called The Mellow Mushroom.  They have awesome pizza and sandwiches; I remember the place from Florida (never been to the Antlanta one though).

I'll just plan on let's say...  Sunday around noon.  If nobody wants to join I'll still go.

NIGGAZ GOTTA EAT


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 13, 2011)

I might be there. Depends on the decision of somebody else, though.


Edit: if I end up being able to go.

what should I pack for wearing...?


----------



## 4Paws (Mar 13, 2011)

Will people be there on the Wednesday (the day before the convention)?
I'm getting there early and don't have anywhere to stay for that night.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 13, 2011)

This will be my third time. Mostly doing the Artist's Alley. I seem to get more artstuff done at those than any other time. My dual widescreen LED namebadges will be in attendance as well. 

---PCJ


----------



## 4Paws (Mar 13, 2011)

Please can someone tell me if people will be there on the Wednesday?
There must be some getting there early or there to set up the hotel for the con.


----------



## Clint Webber (Mar 16, 2011)

It's getting very close! Aaah! D:
My friends and I are gonna be there around the afternoon on Thursday! I still have so much to prep to do for Artist Alley! T-T I hope I'm ready before we take off!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2011)

edit: wrong thread x3


----------



## corvuszero (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm going :3 hoping to do some badges tonight to have ready for people ^.^
if anyone's curious, last minute FWA badge thread!


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 16, 2011)

Not going. Sad face.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 19, 2011)

It's pretty kick ass at the moment though I'm teetering on over budget


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> It's pretty kick ass at the moment though I'm teetering on over budget


 
I wish I could be there. but if only for one reason.  Glad you're having fun


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

That was certainly an interesting weekend. Of those I met, it was really nice seeing you. :3


----------



## Clint Webber (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a great time! Artist Alley-wise, it was a bit slow on Thursday and Friday, but it definitely paid off later!  Thanks to all who commissioned me!

Oh and here's a music vid of the con I just finished making! Feast your eyes! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW-_gx7Heg4


----------



## Ricky (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That was certainly an interesting weekend. Of those I met, it was really nice seeing you. :3


 
Likewise!

I think the Aquarium was my favorite part, especially after a few of those magical Altoids.

Altoids make the world such a colorful place ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Likewise!
> 
> I think the Aquarium was my favorite part, especially after a few of those magical Altoids.
> 
> Altoids make the world such a colorful place ^_^



Haha, you looked spaced out in there. I have pics.


----------

